# You're Gonna Castigate Me...



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Well - we did it. Might as well get the hard part over with - it isn't an Outback. shy 
I know, I know - if Outback made a 5er with a bed slide, we'd be there. We will need the bed size, mostly due to mine. And the closet space that comes with a bed slide, as this will soon be our home, not just our camper.
In truth, the Outbacks are an excellent value. But what makes them outstanding is this forum, you guys and gals who are ready to help newbies with the most basic of questions, and do it gently. I have NEVER seen anyone flamed on this site; that is the key to people allowing themselves to loosen up, to open up, to learn what we need to know. When we are free to ask, we are free to learn. Special thanks to the folks who have poked me and prodded me and found information obtuse enough to a newbie that I would never have found it myself. 
Thanks, especially, to fire44, a real resource and a heck of a nice guy to put himself out to help a stranger.

Oh, yeah - it's one of these -

http://www.petersonind.com/floorplans/rt_floorplans.htm

Click on the 30CKW - it's the variation with the computer desk in the back. It's got almost everything we wanted; what isn't there we can easily enough work around. It's apparently one of just a few left; they've quit making it. The factory rep, George, was at the KC RV show today; if not for his knowledge of inventory in 14 states we wouldn't have gotten it. They are delivering a new unit to a dealer in Moriarty, NM and will drag ours from there back to the factory for one minor mod, then to our semi-local dealer in Odessa, MO.

I think we're gonna love it!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Sluggo...I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Another Congrads on the new trailer, too bad it isn't a Outback, but you can't have everything. Best of luck with the new camper and keep in touch.

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

sluggo54 action

congrats on the new excel 5er









darrel


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks nice! Congrats! action


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

recently saw a few camping in Pismo Beach,,,they are beautiful. Nice choice.

Best wishes!
Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy (with Herbie) our mini doxie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats sluggo54 on the 5er and enjoy
Nice layout

Don


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations Sluggo54! That is one beautiful 5er!







I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

Best of luck!
- Roger


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That thing is pretty nice. Way to go Sluggo


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think we need to do something to identify all these NON Outback people, ya know like a permanent ID.









Only kidding

Lots of luck with it Sluggo.










A new grandchild and camper. What a great week for you and the DW.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Awesome trailer....CONGRATS!!! Now let the real fun begin....MODS!!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I think we need to do something to identify all these NON Outback people, ya know like a permanent ID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe there should be another membership classification ... like "Outbackers Associate"


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RLW7302 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need to do something to identify all these NON Outback people, ya know like a permanent ID.Â
> ...


Congrats!!!!

Thor


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

A permanent ID for non Outbackers - maybe not that irrational an idea. Thought for discussion - does the presence of non-OB folks dilute or enrich the site?

" A new grandchild and camper. What a great week for you and the DW."

If it gets any better, I will explode!







Seriously - most of you, not all, are younger than we are. I hope, as your children grow and mature and launch their own lives, that you are as blessed as we have been. While it can be painful at times, there is no greater feeling than seeing your kids learn to fly. The first thing we can give them is roots; the last is wings.








Really happy Slug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

you can look, and look, and look, but you will never find a better built 5th wheel than a Excel. I wish there were a Petersen dealer near me, we are looking at having to drive up to Boston just to look at one.

Best of Luck with it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Aluggo,

Congrats on your new 5er! You are welcome here no matter what you pull.

Have a great time in your new trailer.

Mark

BTW, I like that _*Outbacker Associate *_classification.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

mswalt said:


> BTW, I like that _*Outbacker Associate *_classification.
> [snapback]87656[/snapback]​


Can I be the first Outbacker Associate, huh, please, can I, can I?

>>>you can look, and look, and look, but you will never find a better built 5th wheel than a Excel. I wish there were a Petersen dealer near me, we are looking at having to drive up to Boston just to look at one.

>>>Best of Luck with it.
>>>Dougdogs

Man, I would rather take the thing up Brighty's Trail than pull a fiver through Boston! Nephew lives there; went to his wedding in April '04. In a small sedan, it was a nightmare at times. We lived in Ayer for a year in the mid-60's while in service, enjoyed the area a lot. BOY, HAS IT CHANGED. Well, all but Storrow Drive. Do watch for the 10-12' stone arch bridges!









We're three hours or so from the factory. Will probably go up there for a tour, and the Excel family reunion is May 31 - June 4.

Slug

Slug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT, Sluggo!









Too bad it's not an Outback, but they are a little headroom challenged. This is one of those times where it pays to be 'average' height!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congrats on the new TT, Sluggo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Doug - I get around any problems like that by spending as little bedroom time as possible, standing up.








All I have to do is bang my head a couple times, and DW will run me out of there and do all the bed-making. At least, that is my plan!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> A permanent ID for non Outbackers - maybe not that irrational an idea. Thought for discussion - does the presence of non-OB folks dilute or enrich the site?
> 
> " A new grandchild and camper. What a great week for you and the DW."
> 
> ...


Once an Outbacker...Always an Outbacker. Drop in any time!

Congrats on the new Excel. That's one FINE looking rig.

Sidewinder


----------

